# UAE wildlife?



## Neat_stuff (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey,

I am a keen amateur widlife photographer and I am moving to Dubai next month.

Been doing the usual google searches but there is very limited information on wildlife in the UAE.

Does anyone know where the best places to see birds and mamals are? and are these places easily accessible by 4x4's?

Thanks a lot


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Most of the wildlife comes out on Thursday Nights.....lots of birds can be seen particularly outside places such as Buddha Bar, etc. 

On a more serious note, the Ras Al Khor Wildlife Sanctuary and the Dubai Desert Conservation Reserve are 2 places you might want to research.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Buddha Bar? You Classy Wench!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's where the most exotic birds are


----------



## Neat_stuff (Oct 17, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> That's where the most exotic birds are


Hahahaha!

Thanks for the 'insighful' reply Pamela. Buddha Bar it is, I bet my telephoto lens will be put to good use!

On a serious note I did see Ra Al khoor listed somewhere else so maybe I'll start there, not like it's far!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Neat_stuff said:


> Does anyone know where the best places to see birds and mamals are?


Villas in Umm Suqeim for the truly exotic stuff 

You could always take up scuba diving and start underwater photography, very popular on the east coast.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Or Bur Dubai if you want to go Far East!


----------



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

EMEG (Emirates Marine Environmental Group) have turtle rescue & release days (there's one tomorrow for members - membership is free!)


----------

